# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Unaza... simboli i dashurisë?

## [Perla]

Prsh te gjitheve . Flasim per dicka te kendeshme njeher  :ngerdheshje: 

Dime qe femrat kane dobesi per Brilantet (guret e cmuar) dhe enderrojne per unazen e tyre te fejeses dhe te marteses. Duhet te jete dicka e vecante dhe unike sepse konsiderohet si simboli i dashurise. Shpesh gdhendin emrat e njeri tjetrit ne unazat e secilit e plote fantazi te tjera.

Doja te dija nga femrat. Si e imagjinojne ato momentin kur do te marrin kete unaze nga njeriu i jetes,si do ndjeheshit ? Si e keni enderruar ate unaze ( mos thoni kot se do u pelqente dicka e rralle apostafat per ju)  :shkelje syri: 

Po meshkujt ... SA do te shpenzonit ju per nje Unaze te tille per tja dhururar bashkeshortes se ardhshme ??

Do tju mallengjente nje kuti e vockel ne doren e njeriut qe doni ... ashtu sikurse brenda saj te fshihej vete lumturia ..

Mund te na sillni foto te unazave qe ju kane dhuruar si simbol i dashurise apo per te fantazuar paksa sesi do e donit juve kete unaze  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ida1

per mua pak rendesi ka sesi eshte unaza , me gur te cmuar apo pa gur mjafton ta dhuroje njeriu i zemres. Sesi ndihem , vallai se kam provu akoma , por ma do mendja qe do u ndjesha e lumtur. Sepse unaza kurorezon dashurine .

----------


## xfiles

Po eshte simboli i dashurise, gjithashtu eshte nje premtim , nje unaze te lidh ne premtimin e devotshmerise bashkeshortore.
Nuk ka aspak rendesi nese eshte plastike, hekur, çelik, baker, dru,  rendesi ka ajo qe perfaqeson.
dikur e kam mbajtur me krenari nje unaze si simbol te dashurise, edhe pse ishta nga ato 1 € qe shiten rruges.

----------


## -Alda-

> Po eshte simboli i dashurise, gjithashtu eshte nje premtim , nje unaze te lidh ne premtimin e devotshmerise bashkeshortore.
> Nuk ka aspak rendesi nese eshte plastike, hekur, çelik, baker, dru,  rendesi ka ajo qe perfaqeson.
> dikur e kam mbajtur me krenari nje unaze si simbol te dashurise, edhe pse ishta nga ato 1 € qe shiten rruges.



Edhe une kete mendim kam.Ska rendesi vlera e unazes.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Nuk ka aspak rendesi nese eshte plastike, hekur, çelik, baker, dru,  rendesi ka ajo qe perfaqeson.


Mendoj sot ndodh e kunderta. VLERA e unazes eshte kryesore dhe te tjerat vijne mrapa biles mos me thene nuk jane ne list fare. Sa me shume te kete vlere unaza aq me shpejt prishet cifti  :i terbuar: 


Ndonjehere dhe gocat skan faje. Nuk mbahet ne gisht dite per dite noi gjo e pavlere kur dihet kush ta ka dhene.


Une i sugjerova nje shokut tim qe jeto ne amerike me te ardhura mesatare ta bleje diku reth 10 mije dollar(atij i iku petlla :arushi: )

----------


## Nyx

Edhe pse akoma nuk e kam marre nje unaze te tipit qe te simbolizoje dicka me shume se nje lidhje, do thosha se me shume vlere ka se kush ta jep ate unaze, se sa cmimi qe ajo ka. Sa per pamjen nuk jam shume e dhene pas gjerave extravagante, dhe nuk i pelqej hic ato unazat me tre gure qe perdorin ketej per fejese, fiksim i kam ato qe jane me  nje gur te vetem.

Dikur ur ur ur kam mbajtur dicka perafersisht te tille:

----------


## [Perla]

> Edhe pse akoma nuk e kam marre nje unaze te tipit qe te simbolizoje dicka me shume se nje lidhje, do thosha se me shume vlere ka se kush ta jep ate unaze, se sa cmimi qe ajo ka. Sa per pamjen nuk jam shume e dhene pas gjerave extravagante, dhe nuk i pelqej hic ato unazat me tre gure qe perdorin ketej per fejese, fiksim i kam ato qe jane me  nje gur te vetem.
> 
> Dikur ur ur ur kam mbajtur dicka perafersisht te tille:




Eshte normale qe nuk ka rendesi vlera e saj sesa njeriu qe ta dhuron dhe ajo çka unaza simbolizon 
Unike unaza  :buzeqeshje:  like that 

E per te qeshur pak.....
Pse mos tua grisim xhepat burrave ahahhahahahahahahahaha.He se gjynaf. Nje gje e thjeshte ,e vecante nuk do ishte keq  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Edhe une besoj ne simbolin qe ka unaza mes nje cifti e jo ne vleren e saj, por mendoj qe nese nje djal shpenzon nje fare shume (pa e ekzagjeruar si ai 10.000 dollare se nuk merremi me shitje droge) tregon qe vajza ka shume vlere per te. Eshte thjeshte mendim sepse s'me intereson personalisht...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Simboli i dashurise jane Syte.
Shiko beben e syrit te nje te dashuruari kur shikon te dashurin/en... i ngjan asaj te nje femije kur i dhurojne lojen qe ka dashur gjithmone...  gezimi i shpirtit.

Per njeriun qe dua do te beja cdo gje qe te ndihej sa me "nen vemendje" perfshire edhe nje unaze te mrekullueshme. Gjithmone me kane terhequr elegantet... rreth me nje gur ne maje...mundesisht shjelqimi i nje de beers qe ti afrohet shkelqimit te syve... nuk para preferoj guret me ngjyre sido qe te jene.

Por me femrat qe te mos dukesh sikur po "kursen" me nje rreth te vogel me nje guralec ne maje, eshte mire qe ta shoqerosh te paren edhe me dicka me masive si ato te tipit te koleksionit Roberto Bravo... sa per siguri jo per gje...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Mendoj se gje me te shtrejt dhe me thelbsore se rrethi marteses nuk ka ... ajo asht tradicionalisht faktori qe verteton se je i dashuruar ( jo per gja, po asnji ska qef me e majt ne dor lol , duhet me e majt me zor hahaha )

----------


## alnosa

> Une i sugjerova nje shokut tim qe jeto ne amerike me te ardhura mesatare ta bleje diku reth 10 mije dollar(atij i iku petlla)


hahaha sa qesha .Shoqja ime mban ne gisht unaze 35 mije dollar ,i shoqi ja bleu me te ardhura te mira e ka .Po ti moj e uruar i tha babai i vete kur mori vesh per cmimin si ke trute ne vend ,po faj ka ai pafillua qe te ve ne gisht 35 mije dollare .ha-ha sa kam qesh kur na tregoj .Po i paguajn muaj per muaj mo vagabond ka nxjerre amerika rregulla dhe per fukarenjte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

Thjesht e deshiroja nje unaze white gold :Lulja3:  te holl asgje me shume .Nuk preferoj gjerat e ngarkuara.Une  jam e mendimit se unaza  nuk luan ndonje rol te madhe ne dashuri ,ne mos te them fare .Mjafton nje fjale e mire te te thote dhe ti fluturon me te ne cdo sec e dites .
Une keshtu mendoj tani per tani ,me vone do ju kthej pergjigje po ndryshova qendrim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Hahahaha paska qene me fat ajo shoqia jote moj Alnosa
Jo per gje ... vertete unaza dhe çmimi i saj nuk kane rendesi sepse jane vetem gjera fizike por nje kanen je vlere simboli si dicka qe i lidh nje cift ...

Mjafton te jete e dhuruar me dashuri dhe per femrat modeste eshte ok  :ngerdheshje:  po ka dhe nga ato manjake te metaleve e çmuara  :perqeshje: 
Me duket shume e kendeshme dhe pak e cmendur kjo ideja e unazes 35.000 dollare,por ma do mendja se per prs qe e ka dhuruar ka dashur ti fale dicka unise per ti treguar me shume se ajo vlen jo 35 mij dollar sa nje unaze por shumeeeeeeeee me shume se aq !

----------


## J@mes

Unaza...Simboli i dashurise ?! 
 :buzeqeshje: 
Po sikur te me humbi unaza mua, cfare ndodh?!
Humb dashuria eeeeeeee?!

Te kete lidhje valle dashuria me nje simbol te vetem?!  :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Per mua nuk eshte unaza simboli i dashurise..unaza eshte nje dhurate qe simbolizon fejesen,martesen,diçka zyrtare dhe shpirterore.
Po nuk do te thote qe ajo perjeteson dashurine dhe e ben te pavdekshme!
Simbol dashurie do te quaja ndjenjen e ushqyer perdite,respektin,mirekuptimin e shume te tjera...

Respekte

----------


## IL__SANTO

Unaza eshte simbol i lidhjes por per fat te keq femrat  marrin ne konsiderat Koston e Unazes edhe jo Vleren e vertet qe simbolizon ajo,sikur dashuria e partnerit te  tyre varet nga cmimi i unazes.

----------


## baby_bù

Hihihihi pse jo  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk eshte puna te jesh materialiste por mua do me pelqente nj unaze me vlere  :ngerdheshje: 

Pse jo white gold me nje gure te bardhe shkelqyes ..... Dhe per cudine time kete unaze e kam ne dore ashtu sic me kishte pelqyher mua gjithmone dhe kur e pata ne gishtin tim nuk u besoja syve ... Me beri te ndihem e vleresuar sepse tregoj qe leket sesa ajo kishte kushtuar nuk kishin rendesi dhe qe ishte marre me idene qe do me lumtur dhe ja arriti ...

----------


## INFINITY©

pa pa pa pa [Perla] nga mi gjen keto tema mor zot.........lol

E forta se sa po flisja me shoqen time te ngushte dhe ajo po me tregonte per kushuriren e saj, shqiptare e martuar me nje amerikan. Ata kane 5 vjet martuar dhe sa kishin rinovuar unazen e kesaj dhe unaza ishte $65,000  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 

Shoqja nuk i besoi po kur pa insurancen i iku truri te shkretes.........lol..

Eh amerikanet e shkrete ngelen duke paguar gjithe jeten edhe per nje cope gur, vetem interesi sa ju ben (keta ne usa e kane vlera e engagement ring duhet te jete te pakten 3 here pagesen e muajit, prandaj cuna para se te fejoheni zini ndonje pune me pak leke dhe jeni ne rregull..............LOL)

Sa per mua, a dua qe te kem une nje unaze te bukur ne gisht? Po....
A dua ta di une se sa leke kushton ajo unaze? As qe me intereson fare.....
Kur zemra ja beri bam per ate njeri dhe kur syte shkelqyen dhe shkelqejne si nje bebe e gezuar sic thote Force-Intruder per ate njeri qe do me gjithe qenien tende, nuk e ben se ke ne mendje nje unaze, por sepse eshte ai. 

Unaza ideale per mua do te ishte nje unaze qe atij ja ka falur e ema ose me mire akoma gjyshja dhe qe per te simbolizon dicka shume shume te vecante. As nuk ka rendesi me gur a pa gur (vetem qe duhet te jete flori se ndryshe mua me ben alergji dhe per kete fatkeqesisht nuk po tallem, as ore nuk mbaj dot  :i ngrysur: 

Ose ai mund edhe te krijoj nje unaze vete per mua dhe ajo do te ishte po aq e vecante sepse ai harxhoi kohen, mendimet, ndjenjat per te krijuar dicka te vecante per mua. Dua qe te kem nje unaze qe kur te vij dita dhe une t'ja dhuroj vajzes time, te kete nje histori te vecante qe ajo te kaloj te vajza e saj e me radhe. Nuk dua te jete thjesht nje diamant i blere ne nje boutique. 

Shikojeni pak kete diamantin poshte (Blue diamond engagement ring) qe u shit tani ne fund te vitit 2007 ne Sotheby's auction ne Hong Kong per nje cmim record $7.98 million dhe eshte diamanti me i shtrenjte ne bote.....ehhhhhhh keta kane ik mendsh.........

----------


## padrilla

patjeter qe do ja bleja te fejuares nje unaze te shtrejte.. por zdo ja bleja me pak se 10 mije dollar, ma merr mendja 10-15. sepse ajo do e ket ate unaze gjith jeten,

po sikur te me ndaje mbas 1 jave dhe te shese  unazen. Ku te shkoj un masanej( joking)

----------


## INFINITY©

> patjeter qe do ja bleja te fejuares nje unaze te shtrejte.. por zdo ja bleja me pak se 10 mije dollar, ma merr mendja 10-15. sepse ajo do e ket ate unaze gjith jeten,
> 
> *po sikur te me ndaje mbas 1 jave dhe te shese  unazen. Ku te shkoj un masanej( joking)*


Prandaj duhet t'ja blesh $1,000 dhe jo $10,000 se ca s'ben vaki, edhe i hipen damari keq edhe te le  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------

